# Gizmo TCA # - Running count



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

This is my understanding of the TCA Gizmo versions:

Numbers Vers $ Credit Problems
1-200 1.0 $ 99 +S/H $50 blinking light, fixed sub out
201-400 1.1 or 1.1 ? $99 +S/H -- ? light and sub out fixed
400+ 1.1 $139 -- --

(ok, my MS word table and non-MS Word table got mangled, but hopefully that mish mosh conveys my points)

Craig –

Could you give us an estimate of the *running total* of Gizmos sold.
That way those of us waiting for a v1.1 would have an estimate for wait time.


I still will likely purchase a 2nd Gizmo soon, but will likely wait to order the 3rd until the v1.1 is out.

Thanks.

Mike


----------



## imported_m-fine (Mar 15, 2008)

Mike,

I believe Craig last said the second batch (201-400) would not be retrofit to 1.1, so you basically have 1-400 at $99 plus S&H with a $50 credit to a new purchase, or the $139 1.1


----------



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

m-fine -

Thanks.
I was unclear on that.
I guess I shouldn't wait for the 400+ mark then and just get another one.
It would still be nice to see the "counter" for time to reach the 400 mark then.

Mike


----------



## craigsub (Sep 9, 2006)

Matt is correct (and loves it when I say that ... :cloud9 ... 

Gizmos 1-400 will be the V1.0 and will sell for $99 plus shipping plus $50 credit towards WAF-1, Scamp or DAC-MAN.


----------



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

craigsub said:


> Matt is correct (and loves it when I say that ... :cloud9 ...
> 
> Gizmos 1-400 will be the V1.0 and will sell for $99 plus shipping plus $50 credit towards WAF-1, Scamp or DAC-MAN.


Craig -

Thanks.
I just ordered another v1.0. 2nd one - 1st online (slow website however)
Any idea what the count is at?

Cheers,

Mike


----------



## craigsub (Sep 9, 2006)

Mike, according to the site, we have 67 left, with the other 200 on the way.


----------



## Ray3 (Feb 4, 2008)

We now have 66 of the original plus the 200 on the way.


----------



## wesley63 (May 25, 2008)

Will the $99 early-bird price still be in effect if I buy a second Gizmo of the v1.1 variety? 

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## Ray3 (Feb 4, 2008)

wesley63 said:


> Will the $99 early-bird price still be in effect if I buy a second Gizmo of the v1.1 variety?
> 
> Thanks,
> Jim


Hi Jim,

Gizmo v1.0 will sell for $99 (plus shipping) until they are gone; that comprises the remaining 60+ and the 200 that are on the way.

Gizmo v1.1 will be available for $139 from the get-go (no introductory $99 price).

Hope that clarifies things a bit. :goodvibes:


----------



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

I just ordered #3.
Working on 2 people at work for them to consider #4 and #5.
Where is the ticker at now?
:applause:

Mike


----------



## bp2007 (Nov 4, 2007)

Mike: You can add this table a code block and it will retain its formatting. You may have to add spaces to align the columns though. Here is an example:


```
[U]Numbers[/U] [U]Vers[/U] [U]Price in USD[/U] [U]Credit[/U] [U]Problems[/U]
001-400  1.0 $ 99 +S/H       $50 [FONT=Arial][FONT=Verdana]blinking light, fixed sub out[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][FONT=Verdana]401 & up   1.1  $139 +S/H            --   --[/FONT][/FONT]
```


----------



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

bp2007 said:


> Mike: You can add this table a code block and it will retain its formatting. You may have to add spaces to align the columns though. Here is an example:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Thanks.
You are much more computer savvy than me.

Mike


----------



## lunari (Aug 3, 2008)

Okay, let me just see if this is right. Personally I would want a v1.1 for myself, although for my wife the sub out won't even be used so I could get a v1.0 for $99 then have a $50 credit to put towards some WAF-1s for her? If so that is the 2 channel budget setup of the year! :stirthepot:


----------



## craigsub (Sep 9, 2006)

lunari said:


> Okay, let me just see if this is right. Personally I would want a v1.1 for myself, although for my wife the sub out won't even be used so I could get a v1.0 for $99 then have a $50 credit to put towards some WAF-1s for her? If so that is the 2 channel budget setup of the year! :stirthepot:


You have it exactly right on all counts ... :rock:


----------



## alphaiii (Nov 30, 2007)

Any idea how close we are to getting the v1.1 Gizmo's shipping?

I'm still itching for the improved version to replace my existing Gizmo.


----------



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

*Gizmo #'s*

Craig -

I asked this somewhere else and I realize that there may be reasons you don't want to share this, but I'll ask again...
oke:

# *Gizmo 1.0 originals* sold?
#* Gizmo 1.0 modified* sub outs sold?

remaining number of Gizmos before Gizmo v1.1 available?

I think that might help people plan purchases and watch the "countdown".:rock:

Thanks and again it is your business, so it's cool if you don't want to publicize those numbers.

Mike


----------



## craigsub (Sep 9, 2006)

Good morning .... We got UPS confirmation yesterday that appx. 165 modded Gizmos are on the way to our Erie fulfillment center.

They will be sold for $119 delivered anywhere in the continental USA. 

The only difference between modded 1.0 and V 1.1 will be the flashing blue light in stand-by and the 1.1 will have a higher overload threshold on the input.


----------



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

craigsub said:


> Good morning .... We got UPS confirmation yesterday that appx. 165 modded Gizmos are on the way to our Erie fulfillment center.
> 
> They will be sold for $119 delivered anywhere in the continental USA.
> 
> The only difference between modded 1.0 and V 1.1 will be the flashing blue light in stand-by and the 1.1 will have a higher overload threshold on the input.


Craig -

Ok.
Cool.:thumbsup:

Can you tell us what this means:

"...higher overload threshold on the input..."

(I mean, I think I know what it literally means, but why is it important)

Thanks

Mike


----------



## craigsub (Sep 9, 2006)

Gizmo V.10 can handle a 3 volt input without overloading, which works well in most applications. 

We have seen a few instances in which the input was overloaded - usually with either very inexpensive CD/DVD players or with computers being uses as the source. 

The computer issues were easily fixed by turnng down the volume using the on screen display on each person's computer.

The CD/DVD player issue was normally not fixable, as these units do not often have a variable output. 

So ... we increased the input ability for V1.1 to 9 volts.


----------



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

craigsub said:


> Gizmo V.10 can handle a 3 volt input without overloading, which works well in most applications.
> 
> We have seen a few instances in which the input was overloaded - usually with either very inexpensive CD/DVD players or with computers being uses as the source.
> 
> ...


Interesting.
Thanks.

Mike


----------



## blackzarg (Apr 19, 2009)

Hi,

If I ordered the Gizmo right now, would I be eligible for the $50 credit still?

Thanks!


----------



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

craigsub said:


> Good morning .... We got UPS confirmation yesterday that appx. 165 modded Gizmos are on the way to our Erie fulfillment center.
> 
> They will be sold for $119 delivered anywhere in the continental USA.
> 
> The only difference between modded 1.0 and V 1.1 will be the flashing blue light in stand-by and the 1.1 will have a higher overload threshold on the input.


blackzarg -

See above from craigsub a few posts earlier.

I think (ask TCA on Mon or online) that the modded 1.0 will equal v1.1 price without the GC for the unmodded 1.0 that was offered in the past.

I may be wrong.

In any case, it is a nice tiny amp.
You could get a receiver with more inputs, watts, and bells and whistles for the same price at a B&M store, but if you are looking for something small it is nice.

Mike


----------



## craigsub (Sep 9, 2006)

Blackzarg - All Gizmos in stock are the Gizmo V1.0M, which have been modded to the feature set originally designed by Doug Goldberg, which includes a variable output on the subwoofer out, allowing the subwoofer to track the volume. We currently have 202 units in stock, and have sold 177 units. 

The new price is $119 delivered.

These units will not get the $50 Gift Card towards a future product. 

However, It looks as if I never took the $50 Gift Card off the table, so here is the deal. 

Anyone who purchases (or already purchased) a Gizmo V1.0 or Gizmo V1.0M before June 1, 2009 will qualify for the $50 gift card towards a future product. 

Yes, this includes those of you who bought Gizmo V1.0M's for $119 delivered and thought you were not getting the Gift Card.

Gizmo V1.0M's will be on our site at the $119 delivered price this week. 

On June 1, 2009, the Gizmo V1.0M will still be $119 delivered with no gift card. 

We like the idea of happy customers. :yes:


----------



## Lengradde (Apr 23, 2009)

craigsub said:


> Gizmo V.10 can handle a 3 volt input without overloading, which works well in most applications.


What voltage does a computer put through the headphone out? Or is that different from PC to PC?:fryingpan:


----------



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

*TCA Gizmo v1.1 status?*

Craig -

I bought another Gizmo (1st v1.0mod) and just curious where the v1.1 ticker is at?

I understand that the v1.0M -> v1.1 differences are only:
- fix blinking light in standby
- higher input voltage (9V vs. 3V) without overloading (a fix for some CD/DVD/computers)

My 17 year old Denon receiver in my office seems to be having problems.
I could bring in my (underused) Emotiva UPA-2, but that seems a little too much for my office.


http://emotiva.com/upa2/upa2_angle.jpg​

Thanks.

Mike


----------



## Ray3 (Feb 4, 2008)

Mike, 

We aren't planning to order the Gizmo v1.1 until we reduce the inventory of the v1.0M. We currently have ~140 of the v1.0M and the rate of sale says we will have them for awhile.

I really can't give you an estimate of when the v1.1 might be available, but it looks doubtful in the short term.


----------



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

Ray3 said:


> Mike,
> 
> We aren't planning to order the v1.1 until we reduce the inventory of the v1.0M. We currently have ~140 of the v1.0M and the rate of sale says we will have them for awhile.
> 
> I really can't give you an estimate of when the v1.1 might be available, but it looks doubtful in the short term.


Thanks for the update.
I may try my large Emotiva amp and then think about the Gizmo/DAC-MAN combo soon.

:jiggy:

Mike


----------



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

Ray3 said:


> Mike,
> 
> We aren't planning to order the Gizmo v1.1 until we reduce the inventory of the v1.0M. We currently have ~140 of the v1.0M and the rate of sale says we will have them for awhile.
> 
> I really can't give you an estimate of when the v1.1 might be available, but it looks doubtful in the short term.


Ray -

Thought I'd ask for the 2 month update.

Mike


----------



## Ray3 (Feb 4, 2008)

Still have about 130.


----------



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

Ray3 said:


> Still have about 130.


Ray -

Thanks for the update.
I'm really surprised that more aren't selling.
They are great for small spaces like offices.

My colleagues and I are moving offices next weekend.
I've already suggested to one guy that he get a Gizmo/WAF-1 setup.:salute::thumbsup:
He already bought a Gizmo/ELT525M setup for another area he works in. 


More later,

Mike


----------

